# Small Mirrored Coat Rack



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Made from MDF and painted black. Round mirror and coat hooks that my client picked out, I mounted them. That is one of her kitchen cabinets I built in the reflection.


----------



## Boss O' The Shop (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow...that's nice! How did you mount the horizontal pieces to the mirror?


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

It is stacked. The bottom layer has the flat section and then another round section is stacked on top of it. The mirror is in a rabbet that is routed in the backside.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Here it is in it unpainted form, you can see more detail, hard to take pictures of black stuff.


----------



## Boss O' The Shop (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for explaining the process and providing the visual, Leo. Again, that is VERY nice!


----------



## eigersa (Apr 17, 2011)

that is very nice. how do you prep the edges of mdf before spraying? and do you sand the edges?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice work Leo...well done. Looks simpler than it is.









 







.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

eigersa said:


> that is very nice. how do you prep the edges of mdf before spraying? and do you sand the edges?


Light sanding of the MDF edges and then heavy coat of primer and a good scuff sanding, then another coat of primer and then two coats of clear. Sanding in between each coat smooths things out nicely.


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Great looking work Leo, thanks for the pics. :yes:


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Very nicely done.


----------

